# Professional Competitions



## bulltime8769 (Mar 6, 2016)

Where does the Pro's get there gear, the same as where we forum do?


----------



## Millslane (Mar 6, 2016)

bulltime8769 said:


> Where does the Pro's get there gear, the same as where we forum do?


Yes they have no special secret it is all coming from the same place man there is no difference.. the difference between them and us is their diets l..make sure your diet is right and everything else will fall into place...

the little big guy!!


----------



## b-boy (Mar 22, 2016)

bulltime8769 said:


> Where does the Pro's get there gear, the same as where we forum do?



I do


----------



## Millslane (Mar 23, 2016)

b-boy said:


> I do


Thank you, everyone thinks there is some secret place out there that only Pros know about and almost like they're secret food that they eat that we don't know about.. they use the same shit the only differences and correct me if I'm wrong is  hard work and dedication..

the little big guy!!


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 23, 2016)

And loads of gear, hgh, and insulin. Oh and no job helps. It is true though that if your average gym goer took the same stuff they would be half the size. For the pros bodybuilding is there whole life they are either training, eating, or sleepin


----------



## b-boy (Mar 23, 2016)

Jdubfrost said:


> And loads of gear, hgh, and insulin. Oh and no job helps. It is true though that if your average gym goer took the same stuff they would be half the size. For the pros bodybuilding is there whole life they are either training, eating, or sleepin


 working swing shift at chemical plant, eating, training, sleeping. IN THAT ORDER..lol


----------

